# lgb 5007 schematic



## Armondo (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a schematic diagram for lgb 5007 controller?
Armondo


----------



## gtg905s (Aug 1, 2011)

It appears my 5007 is haven't problems as well. 

Does anyone know how to open it up? 
Or have the schematic too? 

Thank you, 

Mark


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

To open the 5007 you can drill small holes in the pins on the side. The take a sharp pointed screw like a dry wall screw and screw it into the hole. Now pull the pin out using the screw. When you are done repairing it get some short stainless screws to hold the unit closed again.


----------

